# What brand of tire came with your car



## cruzeguy1977 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi all just wondering what brand of tire was on your car at delivery. I have a lt2 I have 16 in rims with firestone m+s tires.


----------



## t.b.brady (Apr 2, 2011)

my Holden Cruze CDX 2.0L Diesel came with Kumho Solus KH17 225/50 17"


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

My Eco comes with the 215/55R17 Goodyear Assurance Fuel Max.


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

My LT turbo+ w/RS Michelin Pilot HX MXM4 P225/45R18


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

My Cruze LTZ came with 18" Michelin Pilots.


----------



## griper (Apr 14, 2011)

1LT came with Firestones


----------



## budd (Apr 12, 2011)

16 inch firestones


----------



## wanabracr (Apr 6, 2011)

Michelin Pilots


----------

